# Snuggle safe, safe?



## kirstielou (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, I have a 5 month old rabbit who has just been neutered. I want to know if anyone uses the snuggle safe heat pads? When I go out to thumpers cage (he lives outside) and feel him he always feels cold, however seems really happy being out there. I know it's going to get colder, so was just worried about him getting cold. He does come in for cuddles every night, but I've heard mixed things about the heat pads. Any help or advise would be appreciated. Thanks guys. Xx


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2014)

I've never used one, but I know lots of other rabbit owners do, and I haven't ever heard of any problems associated with them.

One thing, if your bun was just neutered today, after surgery their body temp usually drops, so if possible it might be a good idea to keep him inside for this first night, until his temp seems more normal and he is doing better. It's also good so you can keep an eye on him to make sure he is eating and recovering well.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, indoors is best for the first 24 hours or so after surgery .

As for the snuggle safe pads, I've never tried them - I'm curious, but they're expensive and I just can't justify buying one to try out when I have indoor rabbits and live in a hot climate (ie it would just sit around with my emergency supplies in place of a rice-filled sock). I've heard of people using them for rabbits before, all of whom recommended the product, and I've never heard of any safety issues. A lot of shelter/rescue organizations use them as well, though mostly for cats and dogs it seems.

It has no wires and is "bite-resistant"... the *only* thing I'm unsure about is what's actually inside, since it's not chew-proof. I checked probably half a dozen different sites and was unable to find any specifics (trade secret, I guess), but whatever it is that retains the heat is non-toxic (which doesn't guarantee that it would be safe for a rabbit to ingest, but is a good sign). I also found out that it's made of *very* hard plastic; between that, the design (shape/size) and the fact that it would presumably be buried under a fair amount of straw or blankets or whatever, I would think the odds of a rabbit chewing all the way into it and getting at whatever might be inside are fairly low.

More importantly, based on the destructive chewing habits I've witnessed amongst my own naughties, my semi-educated guess is that *if* a rabbit were to chew on the SnuggleSafe pad - even if they were a very avid chewer - the "project" of chewing it to the point of exposing whatever the contents might be would take more than a single night. Since it lasts a maximum of 10 hours, it obviously has to be re-heated every night - meaning a visual inspection before you pop it in the microwave would tip you off that your rabbit had developed an interest in chewing it (in which case, you would want to stop using it completely). I also suspect that a rabbit would be significantly more likely to chew on the product after it had cooled off, so removing it promptly the next morning should decrease the chances of it being chewed on.

I also noticed that - across numerous websites - the reviews for the SnuggleSafe pad are overwhelmingly positive; in total, I spotted a total of 1000+ reviews - it has a 4.5+ star rating overall.

I don't know about whatever knock-offs may be available, but I would be comfortable leaving my own rabbits alone with a SnuggleSafe brand warmer (and I'm a pretty paranoid bunny-momma) - while I can't guarantee that it's safe with 100% certainty due to lack of data, nothing that I do know about it seems questionable/iffy and it appears to be a rabbit-safe product so long as you inspect it for teeth marks between uses.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 17, 2014)

Mmmm I love my snuggle safes, I have 2.
Heat wise, yes their safe to use as long as you don't over cook them in the microwave. They hold a pretty steady temperature, I use mine under an ice cream bucket of water that I drip acclimate my salt water fish in. Keeps the water at a perfect 80 degrees for hours for me.
I use them for all my critters, bunnys, snakes, the fish, myself!
They claim to be only good for 3 years, I still use my 6 year old one with no issue *shrugs* so I don't know if that's just a marketing ploy. 
I typically have it wrapped in a towel for critter use (except direct under the bucket for the fish)
Its a pretty sturdy plastic, dropped mine loads of times, not sure how it would hold up against a determined chew-champion bunny, but it should still be wrapped prior to being used with an animal any way.
But yeah, their safe. Just don't over cook it, it gets quite hot then, too hot to leave with an animal (it gives proper heating times right on the pad with the wattage of your microwave) and because of how long it holds heat for, it takes a bit to cool down from that scorching temperature to its normal warm temp. Yes ive over-heated mine many times.... usually in microwaves that don't belong to me. They sorta bulge a bit and the core goes quite liquid (you can shake the disk and hear it) and feel like it could burn if you hang onto it too long... So yeah that's probably the only warning, don't over heat it! like anything. 
I would buy 100 more of these things if I could, love em!


----------



## Bindi (Jan 18, 2014)

I've got one and even my most chewy rabbit never tried to eat it. As far as I know though, she also never tried to sit on it unfortunately.


----------



## kirstielou (Jan 18, 2014)

He was neutered Tuesday so it's been a while. He went for his check up today and all is good. The vet asked if we were getting him a girlfriend, and I was thinking about it. But would we have to spay the female too? Or would it be ok cuz thumper has been done. He's such a little character. As for the snuggle safe he comes in every night for cuddles so I think he would like one. Will they notice the cold when it cools down though?! Thanks for all your help x


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 18, 2014)

Their not the most comfy things in the world. They used to be close to $50 when I was given my 1st one, then scooped up my 2nd at a pet store for $20. (in reply to Jennifers expensive comment) however I would still buy more....
He may be plenty comfy enough with just the warmth of coming inside if that's what you're looking at doing. May not really need to add extra heat, unless hes sick of coarse.

Yes best to get a female spayed if you intend to bond them. Itll take a bit (over a month or so) for his hormones to calm down and leave his system, I would look into adopting a female from a shelter that's all ready spayed. Then you can get to bonding them much sooner rather then having to split them up and end up with issues when she gets spayed.


----------



## Bville (Jan 18, 2014)

I read through the reviews about the Snuggle Safe on Amazon and decided not to get it because someone said it burned their pet and somewhere else I read it started a fire (although that is hard to believe) so got the kind of warming mats that you plug. That way I don't have to make a bunch of trips reheating them. My rabbits don't really sit on them though. I am hoping they are at least making their hutch a little more comfortable like a mini space heater.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 18, 2014)

Bville said:


> I read through the reviews about the Snuggle Safe on Amazon and decided not to get it because someone said it burned their pet and somewhere else I read it started a fire (although that is hard to believe) so got the kind of warming mats that you plug. That way I don't have to make a bunch of trips reheating them. My rabbits don't really sit on them though. I am hoping they are at least making their hutch a little more comfortable like a mini space heater.


 
You would end up making a trip to re-warm it maybe twice a day.... Once in the Am and PM. It will only burn your pet if youre not smart enough to follow the microwave directions lol which are on the box and the disk itself. 
I have numerous heating mats as well and would never trust those alone with any animal. You have to be seriously careful with heat mats as they need to be able to "Breathe". I have seen numerous of these burn people and animals, and catch fire. Heck one of mine started smouldering and smoking, whew okay that one went right back to the store.
Definitely not something I would leave alone with a rabbit out in a hutch. Please be cautious.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no insight on the snuggle safe whatsoever. But I just wanted to say that Thumper is adorable!  He looks just like a Thumper too


----------



## kirstielou (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you. I would make a bio up but I have no idea how to do it. He's such a character. Like I'm sure they all are  x


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

Bville said:


> I read through the reviews about the Snuggle Safe on Amazon and decided not to get it because someone said it burned their pet and somewhere else I read it started a fire (although that is hard to believe) so got the kind of warming mats that you plug. That way I don't have to make a bunch of trips reheating them. My rabbits don't really sit on them though. I am hoping they are at least making their hutch a little more comfortable like a mini space heater.



You know you have to be careful with some of those reviewers on amazon.
Some are getting paid to write bad reviews. Case in point. I bought the kitten replacement milk and used it for Chico and Chica someone wrote they bought it and it killed their kittens and their guts exploded and all sorts of stuff and if they would have known they would have bought Brand X which is the competition. I've started to see that pop up alot now on Amazon so I'm really cautious when I see reviews that is a bit off the beaten path...

Vanessa


----------

